# thinking of switching from NCE to Digitrax



## britblad (Jan 2, 2012)

I have the NCE Power Cab i have been thinking of going to Digitrax my main reason is i want to be able to read from my devices i cant do that without spend a bunch of money! if i buy a zephyer would this solve my problem? the one i am looking at has loconet in it!


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Would a program booster help? I just got one. Haven't used it yet. I have digitrax
and still needed one. They run in the 50 to 60 dollar range. They boost the power
up on the program track so you can read the cvs.


----------



## britblad (Jan 2, 2012)

its not the cvs i am having problems with i cant get feed back from my other cards such as block detctors and signal cards


----------

